

Install all of the Google Web Fonts on OS X via command line - stefanwild
http://webfontload.com

======
smacktoward
Or alternately you could do a

    
    
       hg clone https://code.google.com/p/googlefontdirectory/
    

... and skip the part where you have to run a random shell script curl'ed off
the Web.

(At least in this case the random shell script isn't demanding you run it with
elevated privileges, though. +1 for that.)

